# Daily Grind



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I couldn't find our old what did you do today thread. Is someone else can find it link me up. 

I'm the lift master today. 











Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Wasn't your sister the first to start the original thread? Try searching her alias 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------

Found it. 

Daily buzz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sweet thanks D. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've been busy at the work bench. 

Leather wallet in progress. 










Some holsters. 





































And a sheath




















Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool!
I love the antique look


----------



## Timologee (Jul 23, 2015)

That holster looks heavy but pretty sweet looking.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's not heavy at all really. Just wearing shorts and a nylon belt. Lol


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------

